

Lightning Strike Triggers Amazon EC2 Outage - 1SockChuck
http://www.datacenterknowledge.com/archives/2009/06/11/lightning-strike-triggers-amazon-ec2-outage/

======
maximilian
Can't those people just spin up new instances on different servers?

